# Sticky  2011 Basic Kindle FAQ



## Ann in Arlington

So, this is for FAQ's for the non-touch, non-keyboard basic Kindle released September 28, 2011:



There is a $79 option which includes ads and special offers, and a $109 option which does not. Both have WiFi, neither has 3G.

Users Guide (PDF)
Moving Content to Your New Kindle
Keyboard Navigation


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*Moving Content to your new Kindle*

When you get a new Kindle, you'll probably want to load your books and keep your existing collections. Here's how to do that.*

First, you'll have to send each book individually.
You can go to Manage Your Kindle and send that way OR
You can go to Archived Items on the Kindle and select them to be downloaded.

In general, it is recommended that you download books in small chunks of 50 to 100. The device will work to index them when you do that and you'll want to be sure that it all works well before you go to the next chunk of books.

To check for indexing each time, do a search on a non-existent word like "qxgpz". When it shows zero items not yet indexed you can do the next batch.

Note that the index will use the battery somewhat faster than is perhaps expected, so it's not a bad idea to leave the Kindle plugged in during each load up/indexing session.

Once you've got your books on your device, THEN you can import the collections from your existing Kindle: Go to "Archived Items" on your Kindle and select "import collections". When you do that the books already on the device (which is why you loaded them first ) will sort into the collections they were associated with on the other Kindle. You can import collections anytime you add another bunch of previously sorted books.

Note that if you don't have an existing Kindle on the account ('cause you already de-registered it to give away or sell it) there will be no collections to import, so you'd have to re-do them all. So to the extent you can time the giving or selling that's definitely something to consider. 

A Tangent: if you are going to give away or sell your previous Kindle, Amazon's terms of service require that you remove all your purchased content. The easiest way to do that is to do a factory reset. . . .menu/settings/menu/reset to factory on the 2nd generation Kindle or Kindle Keyboard. DO NOT DO THIS UNTIL YOU ARE SURE YOU ARE FINISHED WITH THE DEVICE. You can then de-register it from your account via the device or via Manage Your Kindle on Amazon.

*these steps are based on the Kindle Keyboard -- if there's something that works differently with the Kindle Basic or Kindle Touch, we'll up date the info as we learn about it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*Keyboard Navigation*

The Basic Kindle keyboard may surprise you a bit (pop it up with the Keyboard key just to the left of the center directional controller) as it's not QWERTY but alpahbetical. But many find that it is quite usable for short notes and for entering the WiFi password. Just use the controller to navigate and click to select.

Hint: to go between the tabs of characters available, use the page forward and page backward buttons on the sides of the Kindle


----------

